# Recommendations for 4G/LTE router



## balanga (Jul 26, 2019)

I've been waiting for some time for fibre optics to be available in my neighbourhood, for some reason it is available in the next street, but the telecoms company don't expect it to be available in my street within the next year, so I'm thinking of signing up to mobile broadband. I'm currently only able to achieve speeds of around 2Mbps via a fixed line, whereas I can get around 11Mbps using 4G/LTE. Hence the need to look at options for a 4G/LTE router.

Does anyone have any recommendations? I intend to run FreeBSD on this router.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2019)

balanga said:


> I intend to run FreeBSD on this router.


I would suggest just getting a "complete" box. No fuss, just plug in an ethernet cable on your end and you're good to go.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 26, 2019)

I agree with SirDice the commercial gateways are superior to anything you could build.





						AirLink ES450 Enterprise Gateway  for sale online
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirLink ES450 Enterprise Gateway at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



FreeBSD cellular protocols are old and stinky. The rest of the world has moved on from PPP.


----------

